# Why Should I use the Viewfinder?



## TehYoyo (Feb 3, 2013)

What's the advantage of using the optical (or in my case, electronic) viewfinder if I could use the back screen in Live View (or, in my case, the Sony equivalent)?

Steadier w/ arms in towards chest?


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes.
You can hold the camera a lot steadier - with your eye at the viewfinder, your upper arms in tight against your torso, your left hand under and cradling the lens, one foot slightly in front of the other, with a majority of your weight on the forward foot.


----------



## fokker (Feb 3, 2013)

If it's an optical viewfinder you have the advantage of seeing everything in real-time which makes timing a crucial shot a lot easier. The electronic or live view finders have an annoying delay, although the newer ones seem to be getting better.


----------



## usayit (Feb 3, 2013)

Eye level viewfinder (at this time, I don't think there is THAT much of a difference between optical and electronic) is more comfortable to hold steady.  Arms/elbows are tucked in, balanced towards the center of your body's center etc..   

Back of the LCD is great for getting shots that require odd positioning.  Really low positions for macro as well as high, over-the-head, positions are all easier with the back LCD.


In summary, use whatever works for you.


----------



## jrizal (Feb 3, 2013)

On top of what was said, it saves battery power. But like usayit mentioned, use what works for you.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 3, 2013)

It helps you pay attention to your composition. Closing an eye and looking through the viewfinder means that all you see is the image that will be captures.


----------



## TehYoyo (Feb 3, 2013)

jrizal said:


> On top of what was said, it saves battery power. But like usayit mentioned, use what works for you.



Funny story, my camera uses less power w/ the back screen... I think b/c the EVFD has more dots.



Light Guru said:


> It helps you pay attention to your composition. Closing an eye and looking through the viewfinder means that all you see is the image that will be captures.



And.... using the back LCD doesn't?  I see the same thing through the viewfinder that I see on the LCD.  In fact, I'll use the LCD if I'm really planning a shot b/c it means that I can have greater comfort while composing a shot for a long time.

Thanks for the input.  I think jfrizal's "use what works for you" will work for me.


----------



## sekhar (Feb 3, 2013)

I've always had problems with focus using live view because the screen is so small to check the focus (and it's not always feasible to magnify). Also it gets really hard when there is strong ambient light, like sunlight for example. Don't you guys have issues seeing details?


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 3, 2013)

TehYoyo said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> > On top of what was said, it saves battery power. But like usayit mentioned, use what works for you.
> ...



Viewing on the back LCD means that there may be a lot going on around to distract you.


----------



## jrizal (Feb 3, 2013)

@TehYoyo usayit also mentioned that.  But my D3100 uses more battery with Liveview and my viewfinder has only 11 AF points. Also, Canon recommends to use the viewfinder to save battery on my decade old PowerShot. It is indeed strange and funny.


----------



## fokker (Feb 3, 2013)

jrizal said:


> @TehYoyo usayit also mentioned that.  But my D3100 uses more battery with Liveview and my viewfinder has only 11 AF points. Also, Canon recommends to use the viewfinder to save battery on my decade old PowerShot. It is indeed strange and funny.




I believe he was talking about an electronic eye-level viewfinder having more pixels then the rear LCD panel


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2013)

This video might help


----------



## jrizal (Feb 4, 2013)

fokker said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> > @TehYoyo usayit also mentioned that.  But my D3100 uses more battery with Liveview and my viewfinder has only 11 AF points. Also, Canon recommends to use the viewfinder to save battery on my decade old PowerShot. It is indeed strange and funny.
> ...



My bad! Doh!


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 4, 2013)

Viewfinder is my standard mode. Thats because I see ONLY what I will capture, the camera is hold steady easily, and bright sunlight wont interfere.

Plus a flipscreen for all the unusual angles, if possible.


----------



## Jarmo (Feb 4, 2013)

Well in DSLRs one obvious benefit is the quicker autofocus using viewfinder.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 4, 2013)

Weirdly, I actually find it easier (or more precisely, less effort) composing using LCD than viewfinder - I find it easier to look at the whole frame at once and get the edges right with the LCD - with viewfinder I have to make the effort not to get drawn into my subject and only look at the focus point - it can just be too immersive somehow...

If you have a tilting LCD try tilting it up and tucking your elbows in at your waist - I found that very stable stance back when I had a G12.

Exposure is also rather easier to judge looking at a screen / EVF than optical 

Then again i somehow find it more enjoyable using an optical viewfinder than an electronic one.  I have no idea why - logic tells me that an EVF is really more useful to and OVF in the same way as TTL is more useful than range finder for most things.  There are advantages to seeing not only what the lens sees, but actually what the sensor sees... and yet... I just enjoy an OVF :S


To get back to your actual question, for me main (/only real) advantage of VF vs screen is being able to see it properly in bright light


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

If I am shooting video I used the lcd, but 100% of the time for photos I use the VF.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 4, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> If I am shooting video I used the lcd, but 100% of the time for photos I use the VF.



Well, if you're using a DSLR, you won't see much through the viewfinder if you're shorting video.


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a joke.


----------



## skieur (Feb 4, 2013)

TehYoyo said:


> What's the advantage of using the optical (or in my case, electronic) viewfinder if I could use the back screen in Live View (or, in my case, the Sony equivalent)?
> 
> Steadier w/ arms in towards chest?



And even MUCH steadier if you have a telephoto or simply heavy lens on your camera.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 4, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> Viewfinder is my standard mode. [...]


 Oh, I forgot to mention: also, in contrast detection autofocus (CDAF) mode, which is what DSLRs use in lifeview mode (unless they have one of these fancy phase detection AF on chip stuff), my D5100 is horribly slow to focus - 2 secs. Thats the main reason I pretty quickly got used to use the viewfinder whenever possible.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's steady, easier to keep the horizon lines straight, easier to see what you are shooting, composition.   If you have to wait to shoot, your shoulders will get tired especially if you're using any lens other than a very short one.  I think it looks a little silly holding a camera at arms length.

But what ever makes you happy, and whatever works for you.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 4, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> It was a joke.



Should have used comic sans bro.


----------



## runnah (Feb 4, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK brah!


----------



## invisible (Feb 4, 2013)

I always use the viewfinder but under certain circumstances (e.g., macro) I switch to live view because it makes focusing and framing much easier. I always have my camera on a tripod though. And yes, my Nikon bodies are power vampires when live view is on... especially in the winter when temperatures reach unholy depths.


----------



## TehYoyo (Feb 4, 2013)

sekhar said:


> I've always had problems with focus using live view because the screen is so small to check the focus (and it's not always feasible to magnify). Also it gets really hard when there is strong ambient light, like sunlight for example. Don't you guys have issues seeing details?



The back, 3" LCD is smaller than the viewfinder?



Jarmo said:


> Well in DSLRs one obvious benefit is the quicker autofocus using viewfinder.



Howso?


----------



## Jarmo (Feb 5, 2013)

Jarmo said:


> Well in DSLRs one obvious benefit is the quicker autofocus using viewfinder.



Howso?[/QUOTE]

I can't tell exactly why it is. Something to do with the mirror being locked up and sensor being exposed perhaps.. The difference is obvious though. Focusing through the viewfinder in good lighting conditions takes under a second while focusing with the mirror locked up takes well over a second.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 5, 2013)

TehYoyo said:


> The back, 3" LCD is smaller than the viewfinder?


 They dont have much resolution; at best VGA (640x480). They usually hide this by giving some bogus numbers (like "1 mio pixel", but you need 3 of these "pixels" for one actual colored pixel, plus another extra pixels if they have a white pixel for more brightness, too).

The best new electronice viewfinders may have more resolution. Optical viewfinders obviously have just as much resolution as your eye can manage.


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 5, 2013)

Jarmo said:


> Well in DSLRs one obvious benefit is the quicker autofocus using viewfinder.



Generally more accurate, also.


----------



## usayit (Feb 5, 2013)

OrionsByte said:


> Jarmo said:
> 
> 
> > Well in DSLRs one obvious benefit is the quicker autofocus using viewfinder.
> ...



One can argue that CDAF is more accurate than PDAF since CDAF is focusing off of sensor on contrast versus PDAF which relies on proper calibration of the whole system.  But no doubt, PDAF found in DSLR is better for tracking objects even though the technology exists for CDAF to be on par for static subjects.


----------



## chuckdee (Feb 6, 2013)

jrizal said:


> On top of what was said, it saves battery power. But like usayit mentioned, use what works for you.



This*  Also, try using the view finder with a 200mm at 150th.   To each his own but whenever I see somebody using the view finder i always think they're shooting video.


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton
wedding photography
Houston vet


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 6, 2013)

usayit said:


> One can argue that CDAF is more accurate than PDAF since CDAF is focusing off of sensor on contrast versus PDAF which relies on proper calibration of the whole system.  But no doubt, PDAF found in DSLR is better for tracking objects even though the technology exists for CDAF to be on par for static subjects.


 Well, kinda. CDAF simply doesnt need calibration, but also doesnt know into what direction to go nor how far, while PDAF in principle is able to measures once and then instantly jumps as far as its needed, into the right direction.


----------



## premortho (Mar 2, 2013)

Old habits die hard.  On my Speed Graphic, I compose and focus on the ground glass when working off a tripod.  Shooting hand held, I use the viewfinder.  Same with digital... tripod, lcd screen...  hand held, viewfinder.  By the way when it's cold, I carry a couple of spare battery packs in my shirt pocket to keep them warm, switching them out as needed.


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 3, 2013)

If I've got my camera on a tripod shooting a still, with all the time in the world to do it, I use the LCD simply for ergonomic reasons. 

Other than that, I can't stand using it, personally. For me, there's just something more intimate and special to looking right through the glass in real time.  Plus, as others have said, I feel more steady that way as well.


----------



## skieur (Mar 3, 2013)

Jarmo said:


> Well in DSLRs one obvious benefit is the quicker autofocus using viewfinder.



With the Sony, it is just as quick with autofocus both ways: viewfinder and live view.


----------



## skieur (Mar 3, 2013)

Sony SLTs are different from Nikon and Canon.  Whatever you see on the live view can be seen in the viewfinder including information and the effects of camera adjustments.  You can therefore just use the live view as a second viewfinder to shoot from the waist or in difficult positions that would make using the viewfinder super difficult.


----------



## LouR (Mar 3, 2013)

skieur said:


> Sony SLTs are different from Nikon and Canon.  Whatever you see on the live view can be seen in the viewfinder including information and the effects of camera adjustments.  You can therefore just use the live view as a second viewfinder to shoot from the waist or in difficult positions that would make using the viewfinder super difficult.


This is definitely one aspect I'm looking forward to when getting the A77 (this week, hopefully). I do shoot "blind" many times either from arms' length downward or over my head. The A100 doesn't have a movable screen. I have always been a viewfinder user, even with my old Z2.  Regarding holding the lens with my left hand under it to be steady, as one poster mentioned-I'm a lefty and that is like holding my hand backwards(very uncomfortable)-I hold the lens more like a package (thumb inward as opposed to outward) and it does the job. Now if someone would come up with a reversable shutter button...


----------



## IconicPhotosUK (Mar 8, 2013)

I prefer to use the viewfinder, I think it makes it easier to take a good photo.


----------



## Darwin. (Mar 8, 2013)

My first DLSR was 40yrs ago and now with my eyesight not what it used to be I have a hard time focusing on the viewfinder and I'm thankful for the LCD screen, just wondering if any old timers out there have this as well.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 8, 2013)

skieur said:


> Jarmo said:
> 
> 
> > Well in DSLRs one obvious benefit is the quicker autofocus using viewfinder.
> ...



I wouldn't mind seeing Canon going that route some day.  


____________________
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"My job as a portrait photographer is to seduce, amuse and entertain." - Helmut Newton
denton photographer
Keller vet


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 8, 2013)

Darwin. said:


> My first DLSR was 40yrs ago and now with my eyesight not what it used to be I have a hard time focusing on the viewfinder and I'm thankful for the LCD screen, just wondering if any old timers out there have this as well.



You had a digital single lens reflex 40 years ago? Are you from an alternate reality?


----------



## Joves (Mar 8, 2013)

Well use whatever floats your boat. For me it is optical over the LCD every time. To me one involves you more in the experience/process, the other detaches you. It is like watching TV when you use the LCD, watching sports, as opposed to actually playing the sport. I even rejected P&S cameras that did not have an actual viewfinder. I tired the LCD way, and to me it sucked. You may like it which is fine.


----------



## Darwin. (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I guess the old one's would be SLR, not up on the lingo.


----------



## ABJayce (Mar 13, 2013)

The only time I use the LCD screen is in video and sometimes on a tripod. Even on a tripod I like to use the view finder while making small adjustments and then i back off a bit to take the picture. I dunno, you can take pictures faster with the view finder and it just feels better and more secure. Pretty much mirroring what others have said but it's what works for me


----------



## jake337 (Mar 13, 2013)

If I'm on a tripod I'll use the LCD to zoom in and get perfect focus(portraits).  That's about the only use I have for it.  Lately I've been using it when shooting wide open with the 85m @ f1.4.  On my D90 I can select where I want to zoom in so I can compose, put the "box" on the persons face, zooom in knowing that my composition is good and finally ensure perfect focus at a very wide aperture.

One thing that really bugs me is the lag as it goes from live view to optical before it takes takes the image.


----------



## duhast (Mar 17, 2013)

Going back here to the mid 70's and my college studies.

One of the things talked about in photojournalism and photo history was the psychological effect of looking through the viewfinder of a SLR/viewfinder camera. There is a trick the brain plays, the camera becomes a shield, hiding and protecting the photographer from events in front of him. This was something recognized and talked about by many great photojournalists and is even sometimes recognized by amateurs. In the extra features of the video '102 Minutes That Changed America', one of the amateurs who contributed  even talks about it, how the camera was a shield that even stopped her fear as long as she was looking through the camera.

An LED screen, or even a TLR lets in a great deal more of the 'outside' world...


----------

